# Look what I got today muahaha



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Custom sized tank, starphire glass, polished. 3 ft long, 29.4 gallons.









Aquascape ideas anyone?

Update 11.06:

Light arrived! 



























Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice!! What's the height, 18"? I say Dragon stone, stauro carpet, hygrophila pinnatifida, and maybe reineckii alternanthera or reineckii mini


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks! Height is only 14.5" yes I think dragon stone would be nice too, what do you think of manten? Hygrophilia pinnafitida looks good too! Haven't had it in my tanks before though, maybe I should look into it 

Also thought of stauro carpet or UG carpet. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I recall manten is a bluer stone so will be a nice contrast with UG. I haven't seen a really nice UG carpet in the lower mainland. It'll be nice to see you get something like that going. UG is grasslike so your contrasting plants should have rounder leaves though? At least that's how I've been trying to aquascape.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Reckon said:


> I recall manten is a bluer stone so will be a nice contrast with UG. I haven't seen a really nice UG carpet in the lower mainland. It'll be nice to see you get something like that going. UG is grasslike so your contrasting plants should have rounder leaves though? At least that's how I've been trying to aquascape.


Yes I think manten is slightly bluer. I've tried UG once but I failed, but I blame that on my CO2, it was actually leaking at that time and didn't pump much into the tank. Hmm what round leaf plant do you think? Not too many round leafed plants around, all I can think of is super red ludwigia I got from you, and even those leaves are not very round.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got about 12 lbs left of Dragon stone if you are interested. Let me know and I can send you some pics. Bought some hoping to use it but decided against it. Can't find any in Canada so I had to import. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

Bacopa caroliniana is a nice round leaf stem plant that is readily available.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

By the way I'm loving the look of that custom tank. I'm running a redsea reefer 250 for my very lightly planted tank. Love how clean it looks 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

mtlister said:


> Bacopa caroliniana is a nice round leaf stem plant that is readily available.


Also, Hemianthus micranthemoides or Micranthemum umbrosum?

Or just Anubias or Hydrocotyle Japan.

I dunno. I always thought UG is best used in Iwagumi scapes. Just UG and rocks, maybe a couple mid ground plants at the base of the rocks.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Sweet deal. Here is my old 3' shrimp tank 








And now condensed to a 2' version


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

shift said:


> Sweet deal. Here is my old 3' shrimp tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, what happened to your 3' ?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Turned it into a salty tank


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

shift said:


> Turned it into a salty tank


Look at that fluroscent green! Beautiful!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Where did you get your 3' star fire tank? I'm looking to do a 5.5-6' one next summer


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

shift said:


> Where did you get your 3' star fire tank? I'm looking to do a 5.5-6' one next summer


Dave of Concept Aquariums in Alberta, he partners up with king eds, I got a quote from Dave then I go to King Eds and pay, Dave sells the tank to King Eds for whole sale price, King Eds earns the difference between what I pay vs. Whole sale price.

Then when Dave ships all tanks together to king eds, I go pick up tank at King eds. Convenient and simple. Win win for everyone. 


shift said:


> Where did you get your 3' star fire tank? I'm looking to do a 5.5-6' one next summer


Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh sweet deal. Does that mean you got free shipping? I'm in Kelowna but still may be worth the drive to go that route


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah probably some savings for shipping but more importantly for me would be that KE would handle the transaction for you. Dealing with issues on your own for tank deliveries are a pita. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

sweet tank! been wanting to upgrade too! how much did it come up to if you dont mind me asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> sweet tank! been wanting to upgrade too! how much did it come up to if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was not cheap at $265. But compared to the ADA ones, lots of savings for the same quality.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> It was not cheap at $265. But compared to the ADA ones, lots of savings for the same quality.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


dope. im thinkin of gettin a custom size too. whats the dimensions? ill prolly go get a quote on a 40"x15"x15" next time i come to king eds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine is 36" x 13" x 14.5". I think your 40" x 15" x 15" will probably be around the same price too. And same glass thickness as mine. I also thought of making 40" long but there's no 40" light! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> dope. im thinkin of gettin a custom size too. whats the dimensions? ill prolly go get a quote on a 40"x15"x15" next time i come to king eds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you going to get a 40" light?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> How are you going to get a 40" light?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


36" should work fine, im just gona hang it up more so the light spreads out a lil wider. this is my setup atm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> 36" should work fine, im just gona hang it up more so the light spreads out a lil wider. this is my setup atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Damn maybe I should have made my tank 40" instead of 36"! Oh well...

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Got my new light! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> Got my new light!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


lets see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> lets see
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's in the first page!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------

